# SATA DVD drive not located in boot



## Crotalus (Dec 10, 2012)

The DVD drive that I had in my little server died and I need to replace it. The drive was a ATA drive, Plextor PX-708A and the new one is a SATA, ASUS DRW-24B3ST. I could not find an ATA drive so that is why the SATA device. The problem is the new drive is not recognized during the boot process. The POST finds the drive and I see it in the BIOS setup screens. The drive works well in a Windows machine and the drive from the Windows machine, Plextor PX-B320sA also will not be recognized. The motherboard is an Abit KN8 Ultra and has never had a problem. Here is the system;

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2007 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE #1: Wed Feb 14 16:10:04 MST 2007
    Keith@Phaedra.group1:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC_SMP
acpi_alloc_wakeup_handler: can't alloc wake memory
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ (2210.20-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x20fb1  Stepping = 1
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x1<SSE3>
  AMD Features=0xe2500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,LM,3DNow+,3DNow>
  AMD Features2=0x3<LAHF,CMP>
  Cores per package: 2
real memory  = 3488481280 (3326 MB)
avail memory = 3413716992 (3255 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <Nvidia AWRDACPI>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
```

Looking at the  DMESG I find only these drives at boot time

```
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FAST]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0

ugen0: American Power Conversion Back-UPS RS 1500 FW:8.g9 .D USB FW:g9, rev 1.10/1.06, addr 2
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad0: 76319MB <WDC WD800JB-00CRA1 17.07W17> at ata0-master UDMA100
ad1: 238475MB <HDT722525DLAT80 V44OA30C> at ata0-slave UDMA133
ad3: 190782MB <HDS722525VLAT80 V36OA60A> at ata1-slave UDMA100
ad8: 1907729MB <Hitachi HDS722020ALA330 JKAOA28A> at ata4-master SATA300
ad10: 953869MB <WDC WD10EACS-00C7B0 01.01B01> at ata5-master SATA300
ad12: 381554MB <Seagate ST3400632A 3.04> at ata6-master UDMA100
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s2a
```

Here is thefstab for examination if need be.

```
# Device                   Mountpoint        FStype   Options        Dump Pass#
/dev/ad0s1b                none               swap     sw            0     0
/dev/ad0s2a                /                  ufs      rw            1     1
/dev/ad0s3h                /home              ufs      rw            2     2
/dev/ad0s3e                /opt               ufs      rw            2     2
/dev/ad0s3d                /tmp               ufs      rw            2     2
/dev/ad0s3f                /usr               ufs      rw            2     2
/dev/ad0s3g                /var               ufs      rw            2     2
/dev/ad1cs1                /store250          ufs      rw            2     2
/dev/ad3s1                 /store200          ufs      rw            2     2
/dev/ad8s1d                /storage4          ufs      rw            2     2
/dev/ad10s1d               /storage1          ufs      rw            2     2
/dev/ad12s1d               /store400          ufs      rw            2     2
/dev/acd0                  /cdrom             cd9660   ro,noauto     0     0
/dev/fd0                   /floppy            msdos    rw,noauto     0     0
//nobody@Prometheus/public /Prometheus_public smbfs    rw,noauto -N  0     0
/dev/da0s1                 /flash             msdos    rw,noauto     0     0
/dev/da0                   /sonyflash         msdos    rw,noauto     0     0
```

I have not been able to find anything that would help with searching the post here and on other areas. If anybody gas any idea what is happening and how to fix it I would be very grateful. I know that there other people out there much wiser than me.

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 10, 2012)

I did add ahci_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf without any changes to the boot process. Same result.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 10, 2012)

FreeBSD 6.2 is long past due for an update.  That may have been before atapicam(4), but if it exists, loading it should cause the DVD drive to appear as /dev/cd0.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 6.2 is long past due for an update.


Indeed. It went End-of-Life in May 2008 (almost 5 years ago). I'm sure it's quite vulnerable to all sorts of security issues. Take it off-line a.s.a.p.


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replys.  

I know that it is an old version, however it has done everything I need without any problems. That is why an upgrade has not been a high priority. I have had to replace hardware parts over the years, a hard drive that died, not the system drive a video card and a fan. The DVD reader was the last hardware problem. It just keeps running and running and never quits. It is a server I have in the basement to store data on. So the only applications that are on it are samba, MySQL, Apache, and Tomcat with a few user written scrips for auto backups of a Windows computer and FreeBSD itself and other stuff. I have PGP for our financial/tax records for the past 15 years. I allow FTP for a few people that I know to share data with. I store photos, documents, and my wife's embroidery designs and two small data bases all on separate drives. I don't have a desktop environment installed. I usually access it through telnet on a Windows computer upstairs with a software package called "secureCRT" from VanDyke.  

Would the best upgrade route be to load everything on a new drive or wipe out the one that exists, an 80Gb ATA(ad0)? I am using 3 of a total of 4 SATA ports on the motherboard. If so would the new install recognize the SATA DVD drive? Or should I try to upgrade the existing system? I do weekly backups and keep 6 on hand for all of the file systems.

I did put atapicam in the boot process and it did not find the drive.
	
	



```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   13 0xc0400000 7069a0   kernel
 2    1 0xc0b07000 4ae8     atapicam.ko
 3    1 0xc0b0c000 59f20    acpi.ko
 4    1 0xc887c000 16000    linux.ko
 5    1 0xcb235000 1b000    smbfs.ko
 6    2 0xcb250000 3000     libiconv.ko
 7    2 0xcb253000 3000     libmchain.ko
$
```
I have extra space. store250 is MySQL data bases and storage4 I have not yet used.
	
	



```
$ df -H
Filesystem                    Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s2a                    10G    129M    9.4G     1%    /
devfs                         1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s3h                    11G    602k     10G     0%    /home
/dev/ad0s3e                    10G    4.1k    9.6G     0%    /opt
/dev/ad0s3d                   5.2G     14k    4.8G     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s3f                    19G    3.1G     14G    18%    /usr
/dev/ad0s3g                    19G     52M     17G     0%    /var
/dev/ad1cs1                   242G     52M    223G     0%    /store250
/dev/ad3s1                    194G     32G    146G    18%    /store200
/dev/ad8s1d                   1.9T   -1.7G    1.8T    -0%    /storage4
/dev/ad10s1d                  969G     54G    837G     6%    /storage1
/dev/ad12s1d                  387G    291G     66G    82%    /store400
//NOBODY@PROMETHEUS/PUBLIC    291G    194G     96G    67%    /Prometheus_public
$
```

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 12, 2012)

For not much being on it, it sure has a lot of stuff on it.  Hope you have backups.

The drives are likely getting old.  I would install 9.1 on new drives, copy the old data over, then put away the old drives as backups.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2012)

Even if the drives were new I'd wipe and reinstall. Moving to 9.1 (recommended) is a pretty big step up from 6.2.


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 13, 2012)

Well you guys have convinced me. So 9.1 it will be. I could not find any drives locally less than 1TB so I have ordered a new 250BG WD VelociRaptor for the new install. I hope it works out well for the operating system files as I don't need much. The current 80GB ATA drive was manufactured in 2006 so a new one is in order.

Thanks!

Keith


----------

